# Pipe cleaners as cat toys.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

They love them! both Mitzie and Brat bat them around and carry them.

Pipe cleaners are cheap and they bend easily. They're safe too because cats can't break them into pieces.

I shape them around my finger or make pretzel shapes out of them.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My dearly beloved cat, Katie, now long since passed - her favorite toy of all was a white shoestring. She carried it everywhere like it was her baby and would lay it on the floor and pat it and pull it around. She was totally fascinated by it. 

I imagine pipe cleaners are a safer option than a shoestring. That is a great idea!


----------

